# Four Men in Hats. - Puzzle



## arkusM (Nov 5, 2012)

B | W B W
> | < < <
A....B.C.D
Goto link!!>>  Four Men in Hats - Mycoted

"Four men buried up to their necks in the ground. They cannot move, so they can only look forward. Between A and B is a brick wall which cannot be seen through. 
They all know that between them they are wearing four hats--two black and two white--but they do not know what color they are wearing. Each of them know where the other three men are buried. 
In order to avoid being shot, one of them must call out to the executioner the color of their hat. If they get it wrong, everyone will be shot. They are not allowed to talk to each other and have 10 minutes to fathom it out. 
After one minute, one of them calls out. 
*Question:* Which one of them calls out? Why is he 100% certain of the color of his hat? 
_This is not a trick question._ There are no outside influences nor other ways of communicating. They cannot move and are buried in a straight line; A & B can only see their respective sides of the wall, C can see B, and D can see B & C. "


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seems too easy (maybe I am missing something), but can't person C see that B and D are both wearing white hats, thus he knows that he must be wearing a black hat so he calls it out?


----------



## shg (Nov 5, 2012)

If D saw two hats of the same color, he'd know his was opposite, so he must see one of each.

Since D is quiet, C knows his hat must be the opposite color of B's.


----------



## arkusM (Nov 5, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> Seems too easy (maybe I am missing something), but can't person C see that B and D are both wearing white hats, thus he knows that he must be wearing a black hat so he calls it out?





C can't see D. Only B
"_so they can only look forward_"


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah yes, I figured I missed something. It seemed to easy.
I see shg figured it out.  I'll have to tell it to me kids, they love brain-teasers.


----------



## taurean (Nov 8, 2012)

Clicking the blue lettered "show" link at the bottom of link gives away the answer


----------



## TharosTheDragon (Jan 31, 2013)

arkusM said:


> Why is he 100% certain of the color of his hat?



This part should be removed. C cannot be 100% certain because he's counting on D. For all C knows, D could want to die. D could be waiting in suspense since he has 10 minutes after all. And, of course, D could just be an idiot and not understand logic puzzles.


----------



## arkusM (Jan 31, 2013)

TharosTheDragon said:


> This part should be removed. C cannot be 100% certain because he's counting on D. For all C knows, D could want to die. D could be waiting in suspense since he has 10 minutes after all. And, of course, D could just be an idiot and not understand logic puzzles.



I think often that I am D.


----------

